# Stormraven and Furioso :Article, Sprues and Pre-Order



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I found these Pics on http://anythingbutones.blogspot.com/ and i have to say that Death Company Dreadnought is awsome. Now that i have seen more than one angle on the Storm Raven i am really likeing it alot better now.k:

Storm Raven.
View attachment 10485


View attachment 10486


View attachment 10487


View attachment 10488



New Blood Angels Death Company Dreadnought.
View attachment 10483


View attachment 10484


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Great find Judas thanks for sharing! I know that there are a bunch of folks who think that the Storm Raven looks like shit, but I like it. The dread looks awesome too!


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

That is an epic awesome Dreadnought. I might have to grab one of those for my homebrew army and do a bit of chopping. Just a bit.

Stormraven looks a little meh, though. A little too compact for my tastes, but I suppose it fits the bill regardless.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

I don't know if you have herd or not but GW might be makeing the Storm Raven for all of the Space Marines but with a different set of rules. I.E it will not have some of the rules from the Blood Angels and Grey Knights Codex.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

WELL...... um...... that actually doesn't look as bad as I previously thought, not great mind you, but not bad. 

Holly flaming fuck, I want that dread.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

That dread is great.

I want a Blood Angels army now.


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

yep, the dread is superb, lots of thanks for sharing! and I must admit, the StormRaven doesn't look as awful as in previous pics. I don't know, it seems longer and beefier than in the previous leaked picture... (Not that I love the turret area, but far better than I thought it was before)


----------



## vraksianrebel (Jan 14, 2011)

*stormraven and furioso dread article*

GW have put up a blood angel sample army list today and loads of pictures of the new storm raven and furioso dread (including what might be a variant the librarian furioso)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/content/article.jsp?aId=13700028a


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Damn... beat me by 15 minutes... lol.

That Said, i'm liking the SR with the hurricane bolter sponsons on.

Looks a thousand times better then the first one we saw.


----------



## moshpiler (Apr 16, 2009)

that's fantastic stuff, thanks for posting. although i would've expected the librarian dread to be all blue, it looks slightly peculiar painting the way it is...


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Yep definatily buying a couple of SR kits and aa new dred kit. Won't be making the libber thou coz it looks poo mine looks better and I haven't even painted it yep (I'll put up pics wen I can  ).


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Noticed that in the third article, the third army was made of the contents of two BA battleforces. Am I the only one who was unaware of this coming out?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think the storm raven is a marmite model, personally im not sold on it, but i have never been a fan of the thunderhawk either, but that said im pleased they have created it as i think anything that add variety to the range is a good thing. 
I cant get too excited about the dread either, again im happy they decided to make it and it looks great and fluffy, but its the 4th plastic dread and thats like one a year for the last three years and i can see the grey knights getting one, if not in april in a second wave next year, im not saying having plenty of dreds is bad, i just would like to see some other kits that have no easy proxys, like some of the new nids or thunderwolf cavalry.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I was wondering how they were going to do the magna grapple, now we know.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I just caught that too... it's on the GW website now for £60, 10 tac marines, Rhino, 5 Assault and 5 Death company.

Not a bad box, tbh, although 10 Assault marines and 5 tacs would have been nicer! :laugh:

And I love how they keep photoshopping repeat vehicles into their "army list" pictures. If GWHQ can't be bothered to assemble and paint up three 'Ravens, why do they expect anyone else to?


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

still looks like a piece of shit imo - really does have terrible lines to it either flying or landed.

The boxed set looks ok, rhino, tac squad, 5 man assault, 5 man death company. presume it has something else in there.

-O


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Sethis said:


> I just caught that too... it's on the GW website now for £60, 10 tac marines, Rhino, 5 Assault and 5 Death company.
> 
> Not a bad box, tbh, although 10 Assault marines and 5 tacs would have been nicer! :laugh:


Yeah- so they basically swapped out scouts for death company. yay.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Arrrgh! just checked out the advance order section- a Storm Raven is $110! *grinds teeth to a fine powder*.


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Arrrgh! just checked out the advance order section- a Storm Raven is $110! *grinds teeth to a fine powder*.


I think you should look again. The Stormdodo is 66$.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Not if you are in " The land Down Under " quoting an old 80's song


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

*Stormraven up for Advance Order*

Just looking at the website and saw this:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod900149a

And the Dred's up too:

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440160a&prodId=prod900150a

IT'S HERE!!!

The three dred variants look bloody awesome!!!! I'm impressed with the variety of parts in the sprue. Anticipating a lot of death mask furiosos and also some conversions for other chapters (particularly Grey Knights if they don't get their own dred) and Chaos warbands, to some extent. The Stormraven still looks rather boxy, but IMO somewhat better from that angle.

It's interesting that both are being released on the 5th of February as opposed to the 29th of January as it says in White Dwarf... Perhaps a battleforce might be released on the 29th???


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

coke123 said:


> Yeah- so they basically swapped out scouts for death company. yay.


And that took them 9months to do....


Oh yeah, I merged the 3 threads about the same thing to make it easier for people to figure out where to post :crazy:


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

call it an afterthought if you will.


----------



## Deathly Angel (Nov 19, 2010)

coke123 said:


> Noticed that in the third article, the third army was made of the contents of two BA battleforces. Am I the only one who was unaware of this coming out?


People have been anticipating it for months, although no solid proof has been found before now. From what the article says it would have at least the obligatory tactical squad, assualt squad, death company and perhaps a rhino for good measure? Similar to the vanilla battleforce.


----------



## Sgt Pasanius (Jul 24, 2008)

I am starting to like the Stormraven, but i still think ill be converting it a little.
I also like the techmarine pilot.
Makes my jump pack TM a little better looking.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Deathly Angel said:


> People have been anticipating it for months, although no solid proof has been found before now. From what the article says it would have at least the obligatory tactical squad, assualt squad, death company and perhaps a rhino for good measure? Similar to the vanilla battleforce.


It's up for advanced order, dude. ten tacticals, five assault, five death company and a Rhino. So take the vanilla battleforce, swap the scouts for death company and lose five marines altogether, then charge $15 more, and you've got the Blood Angel Battleforce. I really feel sorry for those who have been anticipating this...


----------



## boreas (Dec 4, 2007)

coke123 said:


> Arrrgh! just checked out the advance order section- a Storm Raven is $110! *grinds teeth to a fine powder*.


Well, right now, I can (and will!) get two, shipped to my door, for 105$ Canadian/Australian.

Thank you, Mr Wayland Games!

Phil


----------



## DavC8855 (Oct 14, 2008)

Dread looks awesome and the Storm Pigeon is actually pretty cool. I may convert that for my Black Legion Army in the near future

Dav


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

I like certain parts of the stormraven. The back and engines and even weapons look good. However I think the front nose is a little squashedin to fit on a base for my liking.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

I just laughed when i got the e-mail newsletter from GW with the SR and Dreadz in.
SR still looks like a baby Thunderhawk but its weapon options look good, particularily the Plasma Cannons.
Hurricane Bolters look a little strange in their placement. They seem to be blocked from firing forward by the bit that holds the landing gear at the front. Not very helpful for any assaults out of the front or for targeting in the forward firing arc; Poor Modelling.
Otherwise it looks good.
The Dreads are just epic. Would have thought the librarian force weapon would be larger given its on a dread, like the GK's FW one.

SGMAlice


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

I like the placement of the glaive on the libby dread, and thats gonna give you spares for GK dreads if you don't use it, but the stormpigeon, suprise suprise, is still shite, the turret isn't as bad with the other weapon options, but its still just shite with hump


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

That new dread kit is superb, and the new angles on the stormraven make it a bit nicer to look at.

If all armies will have SR's, then they might be required in my new force!


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

Might buy the dread and do abit of converting and make a chaplain dread out of him or a another word bearer dread, dont know yet, still looks very good tho


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Judas Masias said:


> I found these Pics on Storm Raven.
> View attachment 10485
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like a tonka play toy... not sure I am sold on this...
Atleast the dreads are awesome.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

coke123 said:


> So take the vanilla battleforce, swap the scouts for death company and lose five marines altogether, then charge $15 more, and you've got the Blood Angel Battleforce. I really feel sorry for those who have been anticipating this...


On the plus side, you're losing Scouts (which are rarely used and not very good) and a 5 man combat squad with boltguns, which are only useful if you love 10 man Devastator Squads. Overall I'd take the BA one over Vanilla any day. Could have done with being £5 cheaper, but what the hell.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Didn't see this posted so here is a Black Box unboxing of the Furioso and Storm Raven.

We finally get to see the heads up close as well as the GK heraldry which turns out to be Inquisition heraldry on top of GK.
So some new questions arise in my head, there doesn't seem to be any GK pilots in the kit, so will the stormraven be used by Inquisitors or by the GKs? I would have expected Valkyries for the Inquisition and SR for the GKs.
Anyways, take a look and tell me what you guys think.





She is wrong about the psycannon btw, its the frag cannon.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

The dreadnought kit is great. As for the storm raven I'm not sold on it, it has to be said. It looks too much like a toy but I agree it does look better from other angles. However, it's got to be said, I'd be absolutely mad to spend £41 on that thing...congrats to those who can- they must be quite privileged!


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

How the heck did they get the SR black box already? My local store manager said they'd not be getting their till the end of next month....

That and its hardly a spoiler when pretty much everyone knew that Grey Knights would be getting the SR since the launch of the Blood Angels codex.

Also... how the hell could you mistake that for a psycannon? They look nothing alike.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The Storm Raven is a bit boxy but IMHO fills in between the drop pod and thunderhawk nicely. 

The dreadnaught is awesome, I want a libby dread now!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

There's even a trailer for the release...






I will be picking up the dread, that death company dread is ripe for conversion to a chaplain dread. Those blood talons will go nicely with my own version of Bjorn the fell handed, and looking in my bits box I think I've enough to make a rune priest dread from the left overs!


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

You can do a 360 degree "walk around" of the stormraven on the GW website. 

*CLICK HERE *


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

GrizBe said:


> How the heck did they get the SR black box already? My local store manager said they'd not be getting their till the end of next month....


Hmm, your GW must be slow as hell because these models will be released in 2 weeks and 3 days. GW stores usually get the black boxes 3 weeks before release so they have time to build and paint the new models to show new customers. If you have to wait until the end of Feb for even your black box to arrive something is seriously wrong with your store. You could just order the stuff yourself and prance into your local store and shout "LOOK WHAT IVE GOT 3 weeks before you!!"...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

I think its probably because my local store manager is becomming more of a salesmen then a hobbiest....


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Unforgiven302 said:


> You can do a 360 degree "walk around" of the stormraven on the GW website.
> 
> *CLICK HERE *


Was about to post that - glad someone else has. I cannot see a single angle that thing looks good at, the only reason I'd look forward to getting one would be to chop it off the sprue and stick it in my bits box.

What an ugly ugly piece of crap!

Was still hoping it'd look like this...










-O


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Oldenhaller said:


> Was still hoping it'd look like this...


:goodpost::laugh:Now that would have been good to see.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> You can do a 360 degree "walk around" of the stormraven on the GW website.
> 
> *CLICK HERE *


That Stormraven is 360 degree fugly.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

turel2 said:


> That Stormraven is 360 degree fugly.


yup its fecking ugly, but its as a serious disadvantage in that it had no choice how it was gonna look, had to match the range of space marine vehicles which lets face it have the look of a house brick.Its no uglier than the thunderhawk or the landspeeder. 
The part most have issue with i think is the tail section, i think the front is bulky but ok, wings and engines are ok but a bit stubby, love the front and rear assualt doors but the tail is a huge let down, not sure how it would be improved but its just not quite right.
But as i have said before, im glad they made it, it might not be my cup of tea but i think the game will be better for having it.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> yup its fecking ugly, but its as a serious disadvantage in that it had no choice how it was gonna look, had to match the range of space marine vehicles which lets face it have the look of a house brick.Its no uglier than the thunderhawk or the landspeeder.
> The part most have issue with i think is the tail section, i think the front is bulky but ok, wings and engines are ok but a bit stubby, love the front and rear assualt doors but the tail is a huge let down, not sure how it would be improved but its just not quite right.
> But as i have said before, im glad they made it, it might not be my cup of tea but i think the game will be better for having it.


I think BitsandKits hit the nail on the head. It has keep the same feel as the other SM vehciles and to follow the fluff would have to look like a smaller thunderhawk, which looks like a flying turd even more. Its almost as if it was doomed from the start......

It is starting to grow on me however. The more I see it, the more I begin to like it. Apart from the tail.

The tail just looks wrong. Its like they couldnt think of what to do with the rear, so just stuck a boom on the back with an Ork Fighta-Bomba tail on the end and thought "That`ll do donkey".

IMO (or at least what I am going to do) would be to take the top cross-peice of the tail, cut it in half and install each half vertically as mini fins on top of the engine pod towards the rear.

its unfortunate the back seems so ....Skimpy but there is now way I can think of fixing that without major plasticard surgery


----------



## elkhantar (Nov 14, 2008)

I think I'm going to "beef up" the tail section joining with plasticard sections the engines area (I simply can't stand how the wings bend around the engines) and all the way back to the tail. I hope that fixes the problem a little bit, without some complex conversion...


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

You see I'm not convinced by these arguements that 'it had to look like that'. Yes there is a style to marine vehicles, however so is there to guard ones and the valkaryie (sp*?) hae come out fine. Just because they'res a style doen't mean you scale down and then bolt on appropriate bits to fit the weapons options. Looking at it we can see;

- Guns sticking out of the front like a bond car
- Lights strapped on the front rather than on a downward horizontal and therefore much boxier
- A Turret which matches nothing in the marine list - razorback turret would make more sense
- Front turbofans which make it look even more ungainly but they had to match the rear ones and MUST go on somewhere.

I might of course go on with the tail, the wings, the ramps, the bolters etc etc etc but I can't be arsed. It's just embarasing.

-O


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

How was this thing suppose to hold a dreadnought, is that a door on the back?


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

Yea, thats a door on the back, but its meant to have grapples at the back behind the ramp to "clamp" onto the dreadnought.

Also, Has anyone seen the Hurricane bolters on the SR after doing the 360? The doors so sunken into the boxy frame that the retarded things dont even point straight forwards!!!


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

Seen the box - it has a stormraven painted in grey knight colours on the back...

-O


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

> Yea, thats a door on the back, but its meant to have grapples at the back behind the ramp to "clamp" onto the dreadnought.


There is no room for a dread at the back of that thing!?!?!?!


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

asianavatar said:


> There is no room for a dread at the back of that thing!?!?!?!


:biggrin:
lol I always wondered how 16 marines would fit inside a LR Crusader but I digress


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

Oldenhaller said:


> Seen the box - it has a stormraven painted in grey knight colours on the back...
> 
> -O


there's a pic on BoLs:
http://www.belloflostsouls.net/2011/01/40k-grey-knight-storm-raven-sighted.html

Rev


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

Well I just put one together and I must say that I was a bit concerned about where the wings attach to the fuselage. I was thinking that it would be a weak point but it is actually designed quite well. Magnetizing this thing is going to be a real bitch though.




























I have already blacked out the windows as I hate to see pilots in any of my vehicles and am going to finish up the storm bolters. Working on how to magnetize the upper turret as well.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

If you dont like the pilots could I have yours? 
I prefer my pilots to be slightly visible behind cracked or dirty cockpit windows.

Question, the front part assault ramp, is it similar in design to LRs where they have that open top and bottom thing going with the extra bits inside making that possible?
To me it looks like it's just like the rhino rear (lol pun ).

Would it be possible to get some scans of the manual? or is the one you're building from a black box?


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

MadCowCrazy said:


> If you dont like the pilots could I have yours?
> I prefer my pilots to be slightly visible behind cracked or dirty cockpit windows.
> 
> Question, the front part assault ramp, is it similar in design to LRs where they have that open top and bottom thing going with the extra bits inside making that possible?
> ...



The door is very similar if not the same as a rhino ass end, but there is no door stop on the top so I said hell with it and glued it shut. Not the BB version, I got the Storm Raven and the plastic Furioso dread ... have not put that together yet.


----------



## OrdoMalleus (Apr 24, 2009)

OIIIIIIO said:


> The door is very similar if not the same as a rhino ass end, but there is no door stop on the top so I said hell with it and glued it shut.


Sweet, Ill be sticking this in then!!


----------



## deathwatch27 (Dec 30, 2009)

Had a good look at both new kits in a local store and the SR doesn't look as bad in the flesh. Loving the new dread kit but not so much of the libby front. Prob just make the other two (furioso and DC), All you need is a set of legs and back from yr local kit bashing site (bits+kits maybe a good time to stock up on spare dread bits?).


----------



## Akhara'Keth (Nov 20, 2010)

OrdoMalleus said:


> Sweet, Ill be sticking this in then!!


I really hope that the Forgeworld doors fit, that would be just awesome:yahoo:


----------



## dthwish09 (Oct 15, 2009)

I personally love both the kits and I cannot wait to paint up a stormravem/ dred list.


----------



## MadCowCrazy (Mar 19, 2009)

Anyone tried something like this on any clear windows that GW produces?
Mirror paint

I know I have read about this type of paint being available in small paint pots but I was unable to find it. Basically you put the stuff on the inside of the window and the outside becomes mirror like. I'm sure you could get a pretty cool effect out of it no?


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Think of it like a silver paint as thats pretty much what it is.


----------

